# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات تجريح قويه ... قويه ... جدا

## شاري الطيب

*على مثلك ما أبكي ومثلك ما يبكيني
أنا أضحك على حظٍ جمعني فيك وأشقاني
ما همني بعدك ولاني ناطره تجيني
أنا كل اللي عشته حزن وقربك زود أحزاني
ترى كلك على بعضك أبد ما عاد تعنيني
ولا هي فارقه عندي تجي أو حتى تنساني

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*عندي سؤال وخابره فيه تجريح...
لكن ضروري تسمعه بإنبساطي
ارفعك بيدي للسماء ترجع تطيح...
قلي شسوي فيك لا صرت واااطي ؟؟

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*شفت المقفي وربي ما اتبعه لو خطوتين ..
أصبعي وهو اصبعي إذا غدرني أقطعه
ابسألك سؤال واحد والجواب بكلمتين
لا صار قدرك والهوى خصمين من تاقف معه ؟
ياخي العزه كرامه وانت دايم مستهين
ياخي ضرسك لو وجعك بذمتك ما تقلعه ....؟


? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*ما دام هذي علومك راح تخسرني
ما عمر أحد راح من كيفه وناديته
عند الكرامه ابيعك وانت خابرني
الله وكيلك ترى كل شيء مريته
كانه هجر بالسلامه روح وأهجرني
أخوي وهو أخوي لا صد عني ما ترجيته

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*ما نيب قايله لك عسى الله يهنيك
عسى الله يحرمك كل ما كان هناك
وعسى العمر يا خاين العهد يعميك
فوق الغرور اللي عن الأرض غطاك
وعساك مات فرح وتكثر بلاويك
وعسى أمك تشق الجيب من عظم بلواك

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*ليتك تموت اليوم وارتاح انا منك
ويرتاح قلب(ن) بالخيانه طعنته
ليتك تموت وبداخل القبر انا ادفنك
وادفن مع الجثمان جرحٍ جرحته
ليتك تموت ما أحد درى عنك
وأصيح بأعلى الصوت حقي واخذته

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*من قال أنا ميته عليك؟؟
اصلاً أنا ماعاد ابيك
تبغاني خاتم بأصبعك
ياشييييييخ ذا بدري عليك
لا تخلط اوراق الهوى
كلن ترى له مستوى
وكانك على غيري قدرت
أصابعك ما هي سوى ؟

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*إذا كلمته اتعمد اناديه بأسم ثاني
ابلعب بس بأعصابه واغيضه بزلة لساني
واسوي نفسي مدري كلمه وطلعت مني
واقوله بالي راح بعيد
غلطت بأسمك اعذرني
يا حلوه لمّا يتأثر
شعوره وغيرته تكبر
يصير احلى بعد عمري
ملامح وجهه تتغير

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*أنا مثل النجوم العاليه ...
ما طالها نصاب ...
ومن يفكر بحفرة خبث ... 
حتماً بدفنه فيها ...

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*جاء يطيب خاطري بكلمتين
يحسب ان رضاي مضمون وسهل
عذره اللي رجعه شوق وحنين
يحسب ان رضاي بشوية غزل
ما درى أني حالفه.. وحالفه يمين
ما أرد بكلمتين مهما عمل
ما يلين القلب .. والله ما يلين
وإن زعل .. يزعل.. ويعني لو زعل

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*انا ما طحت من بعدك
انا بنتٍ (تهز رجال)
تظن بغيبتك ببكي
ابضحك ما تبكيني

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*من باعني بأسباب بعته بلا أسباب
ما يطرد العاقل لبايعٍ امخاويه
ومن باعني بالغير بعته بتراب
واليا ذكره القلب بقّطعه وارميه

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*على طاري الفراق اللي حصل 
هالحين كيف الحال ؟
سمعت أنك عقب ما غبت عنك 
حالتك حاله

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*لا لا تكثر حلوفك
بديت املك واعوفك
تمون.. لكن اشوفك
زودتها حبتين
إن تبغى الحقيقه
هالوضع ماعاد اطيقه
كلن يروح بطريقه
والله يستر عليك
ياللي تغير ودادك
أبعد وطول بعادك
دامك بديت بعنادك
تحمل كل اللي يجيك

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*إن قلت لك ياصاحبي ما أقدر انساك
أكذب عليك ولاتصدق كلامي
أقدر اعيش العمر كله بلياك
وأحسبك حلمٍ زارني في منامي

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*من متى حبيتك اصلاً حتى اخونك..؟
كيف تتجرى وتقول انه نساني
لا تظن ارجوك وتصدق ظنونك
وأنت ما مريت مره في كياني

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*مات حبك والبقيه في حياتك
في حنايا خافقي لاقى مصيره
خذ مع الجثمان باقي ذكرياتك
تجربة حبي معك كانت مريره

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*تأخرت ولا أقدر أعيد ايام معاناتي
علاقتنا ابد ما بيك تعيد النظر فيها
نسيت اللي مضى وياك نهيت اجمل علاقاتي
نسيتك مثل ما انت محبتنا نسيتها

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*على كيفك خذ الدنيا مزح وجد
على كيفك تمادى بعذابي لين تنتهي
أنا قد الحزن قد الشقى وإحتمال البُعد
أنا إن كنت ماتدري ما يموت الورد بيديني
أنا ما قلت هذا أترجى منك عطف وود
أنا أقوله لجل تعرف وش اللي تجهله فيني

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*مدام أنك تخون الملح
أبرحل وأبتسم وأنساك
تأكد ما يشرفني
تكون بيوم محبوبي

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*واللحين روح أرجوك حاولني انساك
ولاتجي حتى لو أني بغيتك
وإن مر في بالي بقايا لذكراك
بحاول انساها مثل مانسيتك

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*ابرحل بصمت 
ما بي منك كثر اسئله
ذا قراري الأخير
وجاك العلم الأكيد

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*يا دموعه ليه بيّن لي خضوعه ؟
ليه يجرح كبريائه في رجوعه
يوم أني أتمنى وصاله صد عني
يوم جافيته ولهتي يا دموعه

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*اشكرك قلبك كبير
مرهف احساسك كثير
اشكرك من قلبي
بعتني والله بضمير

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*طحت من عيني بعد ما كنت عاااااالي
وحبك ارخصته بعد ما كان غالي
كل شيء برضاه منك الا الخيانه
بعدها يحرم على حبك وصالي

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*كلنٍ له الله 
لو تخليت عني
ومحدٍ بيموت
يا صاحبي قبل يومه ...

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*قديمه كلمة احبك
ماعاد تنفع معاي
إلعب على غيري
إلعب بس لاتقرب هواي
غلطه وعدت
في حبك خدعتني بالحنين
والشاطر اللي بحياته ماينخدع مرتين
دور على قلب ثاني تبيعه وتشتريه
إنت غرامك في قلبي
صدقني راحت عليه
مشغول بالي بغيرك خلاص قلبي نساك
لقيت بعدك حبيبٍ نساني حبه هواك*

----------


## MOONY

*إن قلت لك ياصاحبي ما أقدر انساك
أكذب عليك ولاتصدق كلامي
أقدر اعيش العمر كله بلياك
وأحسبك حلمٍ زارني في منامي



*يسلمووو شاري عاالمسجات الحلوه  :wink: 
تحيااتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صج قووووووووويه.......
بس رووووعه
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي
موفق لكل خير
دمت بود

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ما دام هذي علومك راح تخسرني
ما عمر أحد راح من كيفه وناديته
عند الكرامه ابيعك وانت خابرني
الله وكيلك ترى كل شيء مريته
كانه هجر بالسلامه روح وأهجرني
أخوي وهو أخوي لا صد عني ما ترجيته* 
*تسلم شآري ع المسجآت الروووعهـ ،،*

*ربي يع ــطيك الف عاافيه ..*

*مآانحرم طرحكـ الروووعهـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## روحانيات

...


يسلموووو

يعطيك الف عافيهـ


...

----------


## بدر الشرقية

*طحت من عيني بعد ما كنت عاااااالي
وحبك ارخصته بعد ما كان غالي
كل شيء برضاه منك الا الخيانه
بعدها يحرم على حبك وصالي*


_مشكور على المسجات الحلوة_ 
_تحياتي_

----------


## صمته جرحني

كلنٍ له الله 
لو تخليت عني
ومحدٍ بيموت
يا صاحبي قبل يومه ...


يعطيك العافية خيوا ع المسجات 

لاحرمناكم

----------


## كبرياء

*اشكرك قلبك كبير
مرهف احساسك كثير
اشكرك من قلبي
بعتني والله بضمير*

*حلووين ..*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ما نيب قايله لك عسى الله يهنيك
عسى الله يحرمك كل ما كان هناك
وعسى العمر يا خاين العهد يعميك
فوق الغرور اللي عن الأرض غطاك
وعساك مات فرح وتكثر بلاويك
وعسى أمك تشق الجيب من عظم بلواك
? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°° 

*من قال أنا ميته عليك؟؟
اصلاً أنا ماعاد ابيك
تبغاني خاتم بأصبعك
ياشييييييخ ذا بدري عليك
لا تخلط اوراق الهوى
كلن ترى له مستوى
وكانك على غيري قدرت
أصابعك ما هي سوى ؟

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

*إذا كلمته اتعمد اناديه بأسم ثاني
ابلعب بس بأعصابه واغيضه بزلة لساني
واسوي نفسي مدري كلمه وطلعت مني
واقوله بالي راح بعيد
غلطت بأسمك اعذرني
يا حلوه لمّا يتأثر
شعوره وغيرته تكبر
يصير احلى بعد عمري
ملامح وجهه تتغير

? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°?? ••°°••°°??••°°••°°* 

يااعلي حلوووووووين 

يسلموووا

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو خيي شاري الطيب
مسجااات قــــــــووووووويه 
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه 
دمت بخيييييييييييييييييييير

----------

